# What's on YOUR PC? :)



## Nerd House (May 28, 2014)

*What games do you currently have installed? Post pics or lists!


Here's what I have atm:


Spoiler











*


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Balverine (May 28, 2014)

Sims 3 is literally the only thing my laptop can support.


----------



## skylerracerGT (May 28, 2014)

Here are my games:
Normal games-
LFS-Live For Speed
Train Giant A-Train 9
Roller Coaster tycoon 3 platinum
RFactor 
YSFlight
Artificial Academy
Stunt rally
Audio Surf
OSU!
Outrun 2006 Coast to Coast
Ace combat Assault horizon extended
Sim City 2013
Sim city 4
Cities XL 2012
My sims (ikr)
Windows 8.1 games-
Asphalt 8:Airborne
2048+
Flow free
Six Guns


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

Some Steam games, LoL, some Touhou, Katawa Shoujo


----------



## Hot (May 29, 2014)

Bastion, Broforce, Broken Age, Dark Souls, Dark Souls 2, DayZ, Don't Starve, Dota 2, FFXIV, Garry's Mod, GTA IV, Ibb and Obb, Loadout, Payday 2, Portal 2, Rust, Speed Runners, Starbound, TF 2, The Walking Dead, The Wolf Among Us, Transistor, Minecraft, Sims 3, Smite, and some Maplestory private servers.


----------



## Pokemonprime (Jun 4, 2014)

<Post Removed> (How to you actually delete a post ?)


----------



## mob (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Chromie (Jun 5, 2014)

*cough* This is everything I have installed right now.


----------



## grahamf (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a 128gb SSD on my laptop so I only keep my most recent


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 6, 2014)

A bunch of stuff, but since I pretty much only play TF2 I'll only mention that and Civ V. Oh and Katawa Shoujo.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

Sims 3, League of Legends, Tera Online, Vindictus


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 8, 2014)

Update~


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 10, 2014)

not too much anymore ;; diablo 3, l4d2, garry's mod, cook!eat!delicious, (i never touch these: maplestory, ps eden eternal). steering away from games cos' i get addicted and don't have enough will power to stop playing to do school work (ughhhhhh like right now )


----------



## LinDUNguin (Jun 13, 2014)

I literally just built my new comp a few days ago, so I've only installed stuff I've been playing. Since I'm still actively trying to juggle between some Wii U and 3DS games I only have installed: Blacklight: Retribution, Blade Symphony, CS:GO, Transistor, Skyrim (pretty much only to mod out heavily since I can actually use some heavy-duty stuff on this build), and Interstellar Marines. Mostly games I just play with a group I know from BL:R.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> A bunch of stuff, but since I pretty much only play TF2 I'll only mention that and Civ V. Oh and Katawa Shoujo.



If you like KS you should really check out other VNs. It's a very entry level VN that's nice and all, but it lacks depth and is very Japanese meaning it's very Zen and you take your time and everything, but Katawa Shoujo didn't pull it off that well.

You should look up Jupiter's Knot. Actually that company makes quite a few good VNs.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 13, 2014)

Minecraft. My brother used to borrow my laptop to play it but he went ahead and brought a new laptop for himself and now mines really crappy and will freeze a lot and doesn't really have much of a use. (I just use it for school work now)


----------



## Improv (Jun 20, 2014)

Dungeon Defenders, FEZ, and Runner 2 at the moment. I just uninstalled Sims 3 because it took up too much space (I downloaded it) and I don't think Minecraft really counts.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jun 20, 2014)

MineCraft and PlantsVsZombies. Not much, but I shall soon have Scrolls.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 20, 2014)

I have Steam, so I have Team Fortress 2 (even though that's f2p...), The Walking Dead, Portal, Portal 2, The Last Remnant, Amnesia The Dark Descent, Half Life 2 and Sonic Adventure 2, but even then I've not even touched some of those games (I mostly had friends gift them to me)!  I'd like for my Steam game collection to grow even more, but I generally prefer playing console games.


----------



## Caius (Jun 20, 2014)

I have 66 games on my desktop, but what I actually play stems down to Rollercoaster Tycoon, Prison architect, Game Dev Tycoon, The Sims, and Civ V.


----------



## Improv (Jun 20, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Update~



Have you played Planet Explorers yet? is it any good?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 20, 2014)

the first plants vs. zombies lol
i don't play pc games very often


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 20, 2014)

Swurve said:


> Have you played Planet Explorers yet? is it any good?



*I actually wrote a review for it. Click this to check it out!*


----------



## easpa (Jun 20, 2014)

It's kind of embarrassing how many games I have on Steam. Most of them were impulse buys during the sales too. I guess you can't really make out most of them in the images above but trust me, they're there alright.


----------



## grahamf (Jun 20, 2014)

South park: the Stick of truth has finally finished downloading.

it's actually a lot of fun, even though it's a bit crude (whenever there's a toilet you can make a poo and put it in your inventory, for example)


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 20, 2014)

Pachireecko said:


> It's kind of embarrassing how many games I have on Steam.








*Get on my level *


----------



## Improv (Jun 20, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> *Get on my level *



omfg want


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 20, 2014)

umm google chrome and ms paint


----------



## Isabella (Jun 21, 2014)

cave story, fez, left4dead2, minecraft, league of legends, dota2, and a bunch of emulated games if those count


----------



## Amyy (Jun 21, 2014)

league of legends, sims 3 and some expansion packs (late night, pets, ambitions) and no more room in hell, which im planning to play with friends over the holidays c:

also got world of warcraft and emulated games


----------



## Chromie (Jun 21, 2014)

sorrynotsorry said:


> league of legends, sims 3 and some expansion packs (late night, pets, ambitions) and no more room in hell, which im planning to play with friends over the holidays c:
> 
> also got world of warcraft and emulated games



Night Elf huntard here!


----------



## NyaaChan (Jun 23, 2014)

Uhm, Guild Wars 2, SimCity, Diablo III, Rift, The Sims 3 with all expansions,Age of Empires III:Complete Edition, Age of Empires II:HD Edition,Batman Arkham Ayslum GOTY,Beat Hazard,Binding of Isaac,Bookworm, Borderlands 2,Costume Quest, Crazy Machines, Darksiders, Don't Starve, Dungeon Defenders, The Elder Scroll:Oblivion, Enclave,Fallout 3 GOTY, Fallout New Vegas, Just Cause 2 multyplayer, Killing Floor, Knights and Merchants, Lego LOTR, Little Inferno, Lucius, Mark of the Ninja, Narcissu 1st and 2nd, Neighbours from Hell 1 and 2, Path of Exile, Portal 1 and 2, Postal 2, Receatter, Reus, Rome: Total War, Scribblenauts unlimited, Civilization V, Sonic Adventures DX, Super Meat Boy, Team Fortress 2, Terraria, Toki Tori 1 and 2, Torchlight 1 and 2, Trine 2, Two Worlds 2, Unreal Tournament GOTY, Unreal Tournament 2004 *-*, Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodlines.


These are the ones installed on my laptop only, on my shared Desktop I have so much more, my laptop is a bit old and overheats a bit but it still plays the last generation on minimum xD


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 23, 2014)

Tera, Toontown Rewritten, Steam (Team Fortress 2), Maplestory, and Sims 3


----------



## Autumnia (Aug 1, 2014)

BIt.TRIP Runner2, The Elderscrolls V: Skyrim, SimCity 4 Deluxe, Terraria, Left 4 Dead 2, Sims 3 +expansions (pets, ambitions, late night, showtime, seasons), Strike vector, stomping land, planetary annihilation, robocraft, watchdogs


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

viruses


----------



## RayOfHope (Aug 2, 2014)

Um... a lot. Lots of old games, mostly classic RPGs.
The Elder Scrolls 3, 4 and 5.
Left 4 Dead 2.
Portal 1 and 2.
The Sims 2 and 3.
All of the Fallout games.
Minecraft, Terraria, a few strategy games like Civlization IV and Theme Hospital.

Yeaaah those are just the things I play the most. There's probably a good dozen or so more from Steam and GOG.com.


----------



## ValtermcPires (Aug 3, 2014)

Mine is kinda ****y :/ but still i can play some nice AAA games such Skyrim, Specs Ops, Batman etc.. 

Processor:	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9550 @ 2.66GHz	
Graphics card:	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650
Ram: 4GB


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Aug 5, 2014)

It gets me by, but I seriously need to play more of them. Maybe install some more games from my library also.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 5, 2014)

Some random fan-made Pok?mon game.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 5, 2014)

Not much aside from the standard Minesweeper and Chess Titans, but I do have the disc of Neverwinter Nights that I keep meaning to install. I really need to get more PC games...


----------



## SolarInferno (Aug 5, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> *Get on my level *








 *Cough* *Cough*.

On topic though, I have 204 games installed on Steam including, TES V, Audiosurf, Beat Hazard, Sins of A Solar Empire:Rebellion, FTL, Mount & Blade:Warband, Lego LOTR, X3 Albion Prelude, Test Drive Unlimited 2, Sleeping Dogs, Star Wars Battlefront 2, Starbound and Terraria. Also have around 5 or 6 games on Origin installed, including Battlefield 3 and The Sims 3, and another dozen on Desura.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2014)

+Viscera Cleanup Detail: Santa's Rampage
Viscera Cleanup Detail: Shadow Warrior


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

A Bunch of Steam games
Emulators
Video Editing/Recording software
ETC.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 13, 2014)

just TS3.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 13, 2014)

Art software to make a Siggy


----------



## Ustarte (Aug 18, 2014)

I have world of warcraft, diablo, starcraft, hearthstone, and rift on my computer right now.


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 23, 2014)

Mm, I have a few games separate from Steam, but for just games I have on Steam:

Bastion
Botanicula
Dear Esther 
Lilly Looking Through
Portal
Portal 2
Supreme Commander
Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance
Thomas Was Alone
To The Moon
Transistor

Apparently I like point-and-click games. Dear Esther did not feel like a complete game to me but it was relaxing to 'play' nonetheless; it was one of those where you keep walking and a narrator explains why you should care, heh. Lilly Looking Through was more fun; I enjoyed the mechanic where you put on goggles to see the same area how it looked at another point in time, which helps you navigate the puzzles. Mm... To The Moon was one of those story driven games, but certainly felt like a complete game rather than a narrator talking while you walk. Transistor was ambitious and can have an overcomplicated plot, but I like overcomplicated plots if they are interesting. Also, the battle system was great, and has a genuine far range of customization and possibilities.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 24, 2014)

Limbo, To the Moon, and Papers, Please are all I have for the time being. I used to have a lot of Sim and Tycoon games installed but my laptop can't support all of them anymore.


----------



## stargurg (Aug 27, 2014)

And besides all these games, I have a few dating games like Re: Alistair and Nameless. ;-; And some others like Star Wars: The Old Republic and Tera. c:


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

Beat Hazard
L4D2
TF2
All of the Sims 3
Sims 4 CAS
Minecraft

:>


----------



## Bui (Aug 27, 2014)

I only have a few games:

Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty: World at War
Call of Duty: Black Ops
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Plants vs. Zombies
Left 4 Dead 2
1602 AD
SimCity 4

I also have Carmageddon 2, but I am having trouble getting it to run on my computer.


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 30, 2014)

i can only keep one game on my current pc at a time, so sims 3 lol


----------



## Hyasynth (Aug 30, 2014)

The Touhou games, since they're only thing my computer can run. 
And even then it refuses to run Hopeless Masquerade.


----------



## catrina (Aug 30, 2014)

Sims 3 and all the stuff packs and extensions to it. Its the only thing that my laptop runs good


----------



## heroism (Sep 2, 2014)

World of Warcraft, because up until last week my hard drive was awful (hello beautiful samsung 840~~) and I also only have a Mac :v


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Sep 2, 2014)

Spoiler: list



 - The Sims 3 + all expansions
- Minecraft
- To The Moon
- South Park: The Stick of Truth
- The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection
- Portal 2
- Bully: Scholarship Edition
- Garry's Mod 
- Left 4 Dead 2
- Cake Mania 
- Fable: The Lost Chapters
- Slender
- Katawa Shoujo
- Mad Father
- Ib
- Mermaid Swamp 
- Misao 
- The Mirror Lied
- The Crooked Man
- The Sandman
- The Witchs House


Pretty much anything I can get to work on my laptop.​


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Sep 2, 2014)

I have Minecraft installed on mine!!


----------



## Gideon (Sep 2, 2014)

Left 4 Dead 2, Torchlight II, Garry's Mod, Half-Life, Castle Crashers, and Awesomenauts. Which I should probably uninstall a couple of these that I haven't been playing really.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Smite, League of Legends, Minecraft, Sims 3


----------



## michealstich (Sep 12, 2014)

350 games installed according to the Steam client. I add all non-steam games to the client, so those are included. Still need to add the five Larry games I bought off GOG.com recently, so that would make it 355.


----------



## Nerd House (Sep 12, 2014)

Defender's Quest: Valley of the Forgotten
Team Fortress 2
Red Faction: Armageddon
Final Fantasy VII
Spec Ops: The Line
World of Warcraft (Stormrage server, Alliance, Enhancement Shaman)


----------

